# New LR/Mogrify version?



## Munene (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

When I was in LR and using Mogrify on an export a notice came up that there was a new version.  So, I downloaded it, but it seems to be the whole program.  Should I put the new folder where the other version is, replacing it (since they have the same names), and then ask LR to identify it again (or whatever the instructions say to do)?  Will it just run as usual without doing anything else?  Or, what do I do?

Thanks.

p.s. on the website it does not say anything about it, does anyone know what fixes/new things it has?


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 28, 2011)

Munene,

You can replace the folder "LRMogrify2.lrplugin" by the one downloaded and restart LR. That should be all that's needed to activate the new version. You can check what version you're using by looking at the PlugIn Manager.

Beat


----------



## Munene (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, it was that easy.


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 29, 2011)

For Windows, there's nothing significant in the new release.  For Mac, there was something significant in 4.40 -- an updated release of ImageMagick and all of its supporting libraries.  But that was backed out because it wasn't working on older versions of MacOS.  That will be remedied shortly.

In other words, there's no exciting reason to update from 4.36 if it is working for you.


----------



## b_gossweiler (May 29, 2011)

Mark Sirota said:


> ... In other words, there's no exciting reason to update from 4.36 if it is working for you.


 
The best reason for me to update is to get rid of the automatic update notice 

Beat


----------

